# Tadpole death



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Well this is a first I have about 80 tads or more all thumbs

3 tads with rear legs in a 10gal two in a 10oz cup and 1 in 16oz cup near my heater which is non adjustable 78deg died. They have been in same spot the whole time water still shoes a good temp but almost smells like they were cooked or maybe its just the smell of them dead. I last checked them a day and half ago and they where fine. Any thoughts any one with similar issue?

Its a 10gal with egg crate and 78deg non adjustable heater. The water comes up to the bottom of the cups


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

78 too hot for a lot of tads.... get a new heater or keep at room temp

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

78 F is actually not too hot for a lot of tapdoles even those found in temperate zones... Where you have to pay attention to is that higher temperatures can cause tadpoles to metamorph out at a smaller size... so there can be trade offs but this isn't typically a major difference within a temperature difference of 2-3 degrees. 

Tadpoles (and other amphibians) begin to decay rapidly at the time of death and this is sped up by warmer temperatures. It doesn't take a lot of time for a dead tadpole/tadpoles to foul the water. If the container that the tadpoles are doesn't have a good stable biofilm and enough water volume, this can cause a cascade of deaths through issues with water quality and/or bacterial infections (from the massive bloom due to the tadpole's decomposition). 

Ed


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Hmm reading through the show your tadpole setup alot peiple used the non adjustable 78deg heaters for their setupl plus my setup has been.this way for 6months thats why I cant figure out why they died nothing has changed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

NickJR said:


> Hmm reading through the show your tadpole setup alot peiple used the non adjustable 78deg heaters for their setupl plus my setup has been.this way for 6months thats why I cant figure out why they died nothing has changed


 
Sometimes animals die... there could have been development issues that started in the egg that were not apparent on visual inspection of the tadpoles, there could have been one or two with an infection (bacterial or viral for example).... 

Ed


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Yea that sucks.. Thanks for responding and giving your input.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I had a bunch of tads die once and was never able to figure it out. These were Std Lamasi and Green Lamasi tads. They came from different tanks and each in it's own tad cup. Had not had any die off problems before, with either of these breeding groups. 

I had an unexpected 4 day stay at a hospital. When I got home, these tads were all dead or dying. They had moss, algae and leaves in their cups and I gave them partial cleans before I left. None of the frogs had any apparent problems. No idea what happened! 

It's heartbreaking but just one of those things, I guess.


----------

